# Shipping OUT of Egypt



## bellej (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all, I notice a lot of posts about bringing stuff IN to Egypt, but can anyone recommend a good company to send stuff OUT - ie back to Aus? 

I have a quote from Egypt Post and am loathe to talk to DHL as they have quoted me way above the odds in the past - I'm looking about about 30-40kg and a slow boat is fine. Probably best to PM me to get around the advertising restrictions on the forum. Thanks in advance, Belle


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi 

My maids send suitcases back to the Philippines on a slow boat chap comes to the house weights the case tells you the charge and take it away. If you are interested in this I will find out the number for you btw this seems to be run by Filipinos


----------



## bellej (Nov 23, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> My maids send suitcases back to the Philippines on a slow boat chap comes to the house weights the case tells you the charge and take it away. If you are interested in this I will find out the number for you btw this seems to be run by Filipinos


Hi Maiden, Philippines is kind of close to Aus... I'd love his number if you have it handy! Thanks so much.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Will get it for you 

Maiden


----------

